# Logic and Fallacies



## Rufus (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm looking for a guide, sources, etc. on Logic and Fallacies, does anybody recommend anyone in particular? I found 42 Fallacies by Michael LaBoissiere (http://www.amazon.com/42-Fallacies-ebook/dp/B004ASOS2O/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t) for 99 cents, however, many of the books bought by those who also bought this book where atheistic, so, I was wondering if this book may itself be thoroughly tainted with atheistic thought.

edit: I found LaBoissiere's list online and it seems decent, however any other sources would be appreciated.


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 30, 2011)

Introduction to Logic [Hardcover]
Irving M. Copi


----------



## Mathetes (Dec 30, 2011)

PT Geach, Reason and Argument, Logic Matters


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 30, 2011)

*Critical Thinking: Logic & Fallacies*

A couple of resources:

With Good Reason by Morris Engel
Biblical Logic by Joel McDurmon (available in ebook and hardback at americanvision.com)
Critical Thinking for Christians audio series by the late Dr. Greg Bahnsen (available at cmfnow.com for mp3 download. You'll need Copi's book mentioned above and Engel's book.)
Logic And the Right Use of Reason in the Inquiry After Truth by Isaac Watts is useful
An Introduction to Logic by H. W. B. Joseph is also quite useful. I used it to teach the basics of logic to a group at church. It's online for free at Google Books and I think at archive.org as is Isaac Watt's book.

Through iTunes there are 2 podcasts that cover a large variety of logical fallacies.You might also consider a copy of The Trivium by Sister Mary Joseph. Don't let her being a catholic scare you off. Another good book: The Principles of Grammar by Solomon Barrett and it's free online as well.

In the in end you will have to decide on a classification system for the fallacies. Either Engel's or McDurmon's or a hybrid will do. McDurmon demonstrates that certain fallacies are a form of bearing false witness. He also shows how the laws of logic are derived from Scripture, thereby making logic subservient to God instead of the other way around as is the case in some well-intentioned material put out by some Christians.

Avoid Norman Geisler's book and the materials at Trinity Foundation on logic. Geisler's book is as clear as ice fog at -55F. Trinity Foundation materials deny induction and will just confuse the issue. Avoid Aristotle for now.

I would also recommend the following books:

Fundamentals of Critical Argumentation by Douglas Walton
Informal Fallacies by the same
Fallacies and Argument Appraisal by Christopher Tindale

Avoid the materials at criticalthinking.org. Their foundation for critical thinking is arbitrary.

There is a video series by Michael Butler (worked with Greg Bahnsen) available online. The series starts here:

[video=google;-208474695224272492]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-208474695224272492[/video]

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




Rufus said:


> I'm looking for a guide, sources, etc. on Logic and Fallacies, does anybody recommend anyone in particular? I found 42 Fallacies by Michael LaBoissiere (http://www.amazon.com/42-Fallacies-ebook/dp/B004ASOS2O/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t) for 99 cents, however, many of the books bought by those who also bought this book where atheistic, so, I was wondering if this book may itself be thoroughly tainted with atheistic thought.
> 
> edit: I found LaBoissiere's list online and it seems decent, however any other sources would be appreciated.



Don't buy that list. It's free online. It's a good listing, but it lacks the categories to hang your fallacies in. The 42 Fallacies for free:

His website: Fallacies

You can also find it online in PDF format for free at various universities. Just type in 42 Fallacies PDF.


----------



## jwright82 (Dec 30, 2011)

Atheists use logic like the rest of us, it is part of their nature as the image of God. They can be rational in a sense just like we can be irrational in a sense. Honestly you can go online and get probably any info on logic and fallacies that you want.


----------

